# Amazon Oster-Angebote: Philips Hue bis zu 31 Prozent reduziert



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon Oster-Angebote: Philips Hue bis zu 31 Prozent reduziert*

					Zwei Wochen vor Ostern hat Amazon die Amazon Oster-Angebote gestartet. Wie üblich gibt es wieder eine Fülle von Deals in den Bereichen Smart Home und Beleuchtung - darunter einige Angebote und Preisnachlässe bei Philips-Hue-Produkten. Beim Kauf der smarten Birnen, Lightstrips, Lightbars oder Hue-Steuerelemente können Sie bis zu 31 Prozent sparen!

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon Oster-Angebote: Philips Hue bis zu 31 Prozent reduziert*


----------

